# lighting for a 55 gal w/ CO2



## redcobra (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi I have a 55 gal planted aquarium with plants; java ferns; red hi top; anubis;
pennyworts; amazon sword plants. I currently have a new 40w AQUA GLO single 48" bulb in a reflective hood. I also use two Nutrafin CO2 injector systems that are speced for 20 gal each. I was looking at a CoralLife 48" light kit that has 4 - 65 watt bulbs which equals 260 watts; however you can turn one set off for 130 watt set up. That would equal to about 2.36 watts per gallon or 4.72 watts per gallon for 260 watts. I am worried about that being "too much". Especially at the 4.72 watt per gallon setting. Am I "overbuying" if I get this unit. I have seen them online for about $205. Any other suggestions. I am also worried about algae blooms at that watt level. Any help would be appreciated. I want to do this once! Thanx!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't need the 260 watts, because you will run into trouble down the road with algae. The Hagan systems will not produce enough C02 to offset that much light either. The 130 watts will be plenty of light for your tank with the plants you have. You can purchase a 2X65 Coralife fixture for a lot less here. Unless you have plans for using the 260 watt fixture on a bigger tank in the future, I would save some money and get the 130 watt fixture.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

please look at this post

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=11359


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a similar light kit on my planted 55 that was supposed to be a reef. At first I was running 130 full time,and the full 260 for 2 mid-day hours. i turned it up at the same time I removed a lot of hornwort, and BOOM Green water. 
Right now I'm only running half the system. I'm not even bothering with the second set of bulbs. 

Unless you are either a)planning on very high light demanding plants, and planning to dose accordingly and use pressurized CO2, or b) upgrade to at least a 90 or 120, I would say it's too much light.


----------

